# Resources on the Waldensians?



## steadfast7 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hi all,

can anyone refer me to any online articles on the Waldensians? I've recently heard their name come up as possible ancient pre-cursors to the Reformers, but I know almost nothing about them.

thanks.


----------



## Wayne (Sep 20, 2009)

There is this on Google Books:


Waldenses: Sketches of the Evangelical Christians of the Valleys of Piedmont

Lots of others as well, but this is one that I've seen in print.


----------



## Theogenes (Sep 20, 2009)

James A. Wylie has a section in his History of Protestanism book that was published separately as well. You can find an online version by googling his name.


----------



## Skyler (Sep 20, 2009)

The Waldensians were more along the lines of the Anabaptists than the Reformers, if I understand correctly. It wasn't until a fellow named William Farel came along that they adopted a Reformed soteriology and so forth. Until then, they weren't Catholics, but they adopted a voluntary vow of poverty, practiced nonresistance, and so forth.

And of course, when you say "online article," you MUST be referring to:

[ame]http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Waldensians[/ame]


----------



## brianeschen (Sep 20, 2009)

Samuel Miller has a bit about them in his book on baptism. Infant baptism scriptural and ... - Google Books
See especially from page 40 on. 

I also don't think it is proper to compare them to Anabaptists. They were in no way revolutionaries. (see this article WERE THE ANABAPTISTS PERSECUTED FOR THEIR FAITH?)


----------



## Skyler (Sep 20, 2009)

brianeschen said:


> Samuel Miller has a bit about them in his book on baptism. Infant baptism scriptural and ... - Google Books
> See especially from page 40 on.
> 
> I also don't think it is proper to compare them to Anabaptists. They were in no way revolutionaries. (see this article WERE THE ANABAPTISTS PERSECUTED FOR THEIR FAITH?)



True. Nonetheless, their doctrine was very similar, which was the point I was trying to convey.


----------

